# Well known Insurer messing me around



## blueshoes (26 Jun 2007)

Hi all,

My car insurance is up for renewel soon. I got my letter last week in the post. I just opened it had a brief look at the price and put in a safe place. 

Yesterday, I rang a few other places for a quote, got some considerably cheaper and with better benefits.

I got letter from the insurance company I will be going with it. When I went to get my letter from my current insurer to get the page with my proof of 2years ncb, it was not there.

I have rang them, and said my proof of ncb was not with the letter I was sent out. The woman said "We dont make mistakes. You must have lost it. Can you check again?" I said ok hang on and I will check. I checked went through it page by page. No letter. 

I went back on the phone and she was gone!!

So I rang back (angry this time) looking to speak to someone in charge, and would they send me another letter? I was told No we cand do that because of fraud!?!? If you renew your car insurance with us you wont need the proof.

I said I dont want to as Im getting cheaper elsewhere and with better benefits. I said I want the letter in the post today and hung up.

I am so mad. Can they do this? Who should I contact?


----------



## Vanilla (26 Jun 2007)

Think there is an insurance ombudsman. Usually you have to exhaust the insurance companies complaints system yourself first. All of that may take too long. Did you ask to speak to the branch manager? Personally I would do this first.


----------



## sheena1 (26 Jun 2007)

I also had this problem and the broker said they didn't receive any mail back in the post so therefore it must have been delivered despite me never having received it.They are obliged by law to issue a NCB certificate with every renewal notice and Hibernian will "kindly" issue a duplicate NCB certificate for €25.00.


----------



## Ravima (26 Jun 2007)

read the document you got. It may be a sentence somewhere in the middle or near the end.


----------



## dee06 (1 Jul 2007)

sheena1 said:


> They are obliged by law to issue a NCB certificate with every renewal notice and Hibernian will "kindly" issue a duplicate NCB certificate for €25.00.


 
Jeez I have ordered many duplicate bonuses from Hibernian in past and money was never requested.  Maybe it's a charge they have on the direct line side.
Or are you going through a broker: the broker might be charging that?


----------



## LUFC (4 Jul 2007)

sheena1 said:


> I also had this problem and the broker said they didn't receive any mail back in the post so therefore it must have been delivered despite me never having received it.They are obliged by law to issue a NCB certificate with every renewal notice and Hibernian will "kindly" issue a duplicate NCB certificate for €25.00.


 
Hibernian dont charge for this, this is a "handling fee" being charged by your broker. Same way you shouldnt get charged for a duplicate cert. Is the bill on Hibernian headed paper or your brokers headed paper?


----------



## march_hare (4 Jul 2007)

Your insurer is legally obliged to provide you with your NCB with your renewal - an emailed complaint cc'ing the Financial Regulator (email details are on the website) normally makes them sit up and take notice...


----------



## jhegarty (11 Jul 2007)

LUFC said:


> Right so this happened 2 years ago & your only trying to sort it now?? sorry mate but your post is made up & you are trolling




The first thing he should do is stop driving :
http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?p=443174#post443174


----------



## FrCrilly (13 Jul 2007)

march_hare said:


> Your insurer is legally obliged to provide you with your NCB with your renewal - an emailed complaint cc'ing the Financial Regulator (email details are on the website) normally makes them sit up and take notice...


 
I think it’s actually the Irish Insurance Federation http://www.iif.ie/ that’s best to handle this query. Try both and let us know who handled it.


----------

